# LRG 4.1 not loading gallery



## PhotoCin (Oct 27, 2009)

I have updated Lightroom to 2.5 and LRG 4 to LRG 4.1 -- Everything works except the gallery for 4.1. When I try to load a template I get this message:

*The template cannot be applied, because the web gallery (id ='com.adobe.wpg.LRG.completeGallery4') is missing. Please install that web gallery and then try again.*

I do not have a gallery of this name... I have been trying to fix this issue for two days straight and I am really getting frustrated!  &gt; Can anyone tell me what is going on?

Thank you!

Cindy


----------



## wardie (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Cindy

on line 767 of galleryMaker.xml located in your LRG Complete Gallery directory there is some extra spaces that need to be removed.

It probably looks like this "&lt;     mx:ColorPicker id="imageBorderColor" ..."

It needs to look like this "&lt;mx:ColorPicker id="imageBorderColor" ..."

Save the file and restart Lightroom

Regards

Wardie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Wardie, great first post!


----------



## wardie (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Victoria, though I have to admit this is not my fix. I found it in the the "Lightroom Galleries Forum" when I had the same issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, don't mind where it came from! Saved anyone else hunting it down!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 28, 2009)

Cindy, if you need specific help with that file edit, feel free to ask.


----------



## PhotoCin (Oct 30, 2009)

[quote author=wardie link=topic=822'.msg55843#msg55843 date=1256692456]
Hi Cindy

on line 767 of galleryMaker.xml located in your LRG Complete Gallery directory there is some extra spaces that need to be removed.

It probably looks like this "&lt;     mx:ColorPicker id="imageBorderColor" ..."

It needs to look like this "&lt;mx:ColorPicker id="imageBorderColor" ..."

Save the file and restart Lightroom

Regards

Wardie
[/quote]

Wardie,

Thank you for the help, I can now use the galleries and the shell, and I have the color pickers almost back. I am left with two issues: 

1) The color picker for the "enable buttons" (in galleries) does not work -- they remain a lovely shade of hot pink and white  

and

2) I cannot access my previous galleries; all I can do is make new ones. It's like starting all over again and I don't think it has to be this way.

Can you help? And I am lost on this website -- am I posting this properly?

Thank you!! :icon_exclaim:


----------



## wardie (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Cindy

1). I'm not sure about the colour picker for the enable buttons but there is this fix on the "Lightroom Complete Forum"


Re: Potential Fix for Divider color and text color do not change

Postby BundyBear » Fri Oct 16, 2''9 4:48 pm
All,
With the latest 4.2 version I was still getting problems with Page text not changing from black. I think the issue is because in the galleryMaker.xml in the Page folder has the "mainTextColor" parameter in the wrong spot.
It currently sits at around line 151 under the "EDITABLE - METADATA DEFAULTS" which doesn't align with other style parameters like "headlineColor" which sits at around line 248 under "EDITABLE - APPEARANCE DEFAULTS", if you move the mainTextColor

Code: Select all
  &lt;mainTextColor&gt;
  &lt;value&gt;8'8'8'&lt;/value&gt;
  &lt;/mainTextColor&gt;

to the "EDITABLE - APPEARANCE DEFAULTS" area and set your default color all works well, the default is displayed and you are able to change the color and save the change.

Have also tested this with the shell galleryMaker.xml and moved the dividerColor the same way to fix divider color too...


2). Unfortunately once you have exported the gallery you cannot use LR to re-edit it. There is a tool in the LRG Complete 4.1 package that allows you to edit the online version of the site. It is called TSE and is located in the admin directory. I use it to make minor changes to my site but sometime it is easier to rebuild the gallery if you are making major changes. I have saved all my basic settings (colours, etc) under User Templates for the Shell, Page, Gallery & Contact templates so it's easier to rebuild.


----------



## PhotoCin (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the help -- I'll try solution number 1 and see if I can figure out what the problem with code is, but I am not sure I can do this. It might be beyond me as I am not a web designer but a photographer trying to save money and do all this stuff myself.

Regarding number 2, I think I did not explain myself clearly. I'll try again. I save my galleries as templates and change them constantly -- and I have saved my Shell and I alter it considerably too. All these templates reside in the proper place (I think) on my computer, but I cannot edit the LRG C4 templates or shells as I used to be able to do. I can create new shells and templates in 4.1, save them, upload them, edit them and upload again... _Everything I create from scratch on 4.1 is fully editable, *but I cannot edit the galleries and shells I made with 4.'*._ (FYI: To recreate all the galleries on all the websites I have made, I would be working for weeks!) 

I never had this problem with the many other upgrades to LRGC I have performed over the last 2 years (or more). I think I have just inadvertantly done something screwy with my Lightroom "Web Galleries" or Lightroom "Web Templates" folder. I don't even know where to begin to solve this problem, but I'm sure it's a problem. No one would recreate every gallery they need over and over again. That's the whole point of being able to make shells and templates, right?

I hope this makes sense and I didn't rattle on too long. Thanks a million for your help! I am pretty lost when it comes to programming and code writing. But I am a pretty good photographer!  

Cindy


----------



## PhotoCin (Oct 31, 2009)

[quote author=wardie link=topic=822'.msg55995#msg55995 date=1256888439]
Hi Cindy

1). I'm not sure about the colour picker for the enable buttons but there is this fix on the "Lightroom Complete Forum"


Re: Potential Fix for Divider color and text color do not change

Postby BundyBear » Fri Oct 16, 2''9 4:48 pm
All,
With the latest 4.2 version I was still getting problems with Page text not changing from black. I think the issue is because in the galleryMaker.xml in the Page folder has the "mainTextColor" parameter in the wrong spot.
It currently sits at around line 151 under the "EDITABLE - METADATA DEFAULTS" which doesn't align with other style parameters like "headlineColor" which sits at around line 248 under "EDITABLE - APPEARANCE DEFAULTS", if you move the mainTextColor

Code: Select all
  &lt;mainTextColor&gt;
  &lt;value&gt;8'8'8'&lt;/value&gt;
  &lt;/mainTextColor&gt;

to the "EDITABLE - APPEARANCE DEFAULTS" area and set your default color all works well, the default is displayed and you are able to change the color and save the change.

Have also tested this with the shell galleryMaker.xml and moved the dividerColor the same way to fix divider color too...


2). Unfortunately once you have exported the gallery you cannot use LR to re-edit it. There is a tool in the LRG Complete 4.1 package that allows you to edit the online version of the site. It is called TSE and is located in the admin directory. I use it to make minor changes to my site but sometime it is easier to rebuild the gallery if you are making major changes. I have saved all my basic settings (colours, etc) under User Templates for the Shell, Page, Gallery & Contact templates so it's easier to rebuild.

[/quote]

Wardie,

I tried the fix for the color picker but I don't know enough to mess with this without specific instructions. I foound the code that was previously referenced but I need a bit more help than that. Can you point me in the right direction with this? Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## wardie (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

I have attached a copy of my Gallerymaker.xml file for you to try.

To upload it I have renamed to from .zip to .jpg. Once you downloading rename it back and you should be able to open the zip. Backup your existing files and copy this one in to the same directory.


As for the editing, I am unsure if you can as there was some changes in LR2.4 that broke LRG4 thus leading to 4.1 being released. If you can, try posting the question in http://www.lightroomgalleries.com/forum/index.php (they seem to have culled out all the spammers) as you probably will get a more definite answer (or solution) there.

Wardie


----------



## PhotoCin (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you Wardie, I appreciate your help and I will try lightroomgalleries/forum and see if anyone there can help me with my template problem.

Regarding the download - it only downloads as an image file since the extension is .jpg. When I change the extension to .xml, it becomes unreadable. Can we try this another way?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2009)

Cindie, Wardie said he'd changed it from .zip to .jpeg, so try changing it back to .zip again.


----------



## PhotoCin (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you -- I guess I'm not awake yet. That works; I'll try installing it and see if that fixes the problem. And I'll get another cup of coffee!


----------



## PhotoCin (Nov 2, 2009)

I replaced my galleryMaker.xml in my LRG Complete Gallery only (not Contact, Page or Shell) -- this is what I should have done, right? It didn't make any difference. I still cannot change the color of the image rollover buttons from white and pink. What next? And thank you for helping me!


----------



## wardie (Nov 2, 2009)

Correct Cindy that is for the Gallery folder only

I'll have a better play later today Cindy. I'm damn sure that my buttons are definitely *NOT* that horrible default fluro pink.  

Wardie


----------



## wardie (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

I think I've cracked it. i had to modify two files. Download Cindy.jpg and rename it to Cindy.zip. Copy the two files into the Gallery directory and load Lightroom. Then see if it works for you.

Good Luck 

Wardie


----------



## PhotoCin (Nov 4, 2009)

You are a genius - thank you so much :icon_exclaim:  It works perfectly now. I hope the rest of my day goes so well.


----------



## etrauer (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Wardie, is it possible to have the 2 files that you've sent to Cindy? 
Tks a lot!

Edu


----------



## etrauer (Dec 29, 2010)

Another question about LR3.3 and LRG Complete 4.1 : In Web Galleries, in LR, when I use LRG Complete - Shell 4.1, only the loading site appear. Do you know what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks a lot!


----------

